# Husband's Jealous Ex Wife



## AllyCamps (10 mo ago)

I am having issues with my husband's jealous ex wife. She is verbally abusive towards us and their son. Any time we try to set boundaries she freaks out and turns it into a giant argument. I don't know how to cope when handling this person. People say their ex is crazy, in this case the ex is actually crazy. Before we blocked her she would stalk our social media and copy my appearance. She's told her son that he's not allowed to tell me he loves me. I just want to be a good step mom.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Did her and your husband go through a bad divorce or was their an affair to cause such bitterness on her part? 

I admire that you both are working as a team to deal with a hostile ex. I would advise that you let your husband take the lead on this. If you engage her, it will just rile her up more.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Text her a picture of you and your husband having sex. I bet that will smooth things right over.


----------



## AllyCamps (10 mo ago)

jsmart said:


> Did her and your husband go through a bad divorce or was their an affair to cause such bitterness on her part?
> 
> I admire that you both are working as a team to deal with a hostile ex. I would advise that you let your husband take the lead on this. If you engage her, it will just rile her up more.


The crazy part is, she actually cheated on my husband. My husband was forgiving but she ended up begging for a divorce, and left him for the person she cheated on him with.


----------



## AllyCamps (10 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> Text her a picture of you and your husband having sex. I bet that will smooth things right over.


🤣 no thanks!


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

AllyCamps said:


> The crazy part is, she actually cheated on my husband. My husband was forgiving but she ended up begging for a divorce, and left him for the person she cheated on him with.


Like many WWs, she thought her plan b would always be available. When he found new love, she can’t deal with it because the love she blew her family up for was all an illusion.

I can just imagine that when your husband has to deal with his ex, his heart swells with love for the woman who now has his back. What a sharp contrast you are from his ex.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> Text her a picture of you and your husband having sex. I bet that will smooth things right over.


…after which she’d post it online and then send links to it to everyone they know. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Google - "grey rock method", both you and your husband need to follow it.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

sokillme said:


> Google - "grey rock method", both you and your husband need to follow it.


Yeah, as unromantic as this is, it really is the best way to deal with people like this. 

When you try to reason with them, negotiate with them, threaten them, engage them in arguments, try to point out the error of their ways etc. it just fuels them and gives them more motivation hostile energy.

Walking away and ignoring them is their kryptonite. It takes away their power base. 

If she does something physically dangerous or criminal like vandalize your house or car or tries to physically assault you, call the cops and file a police report and get a restraining order. 

If she’s just being a scorned and vengeful ex, ignore her and walk away. 

If you deny her drama with you, she will eventually find drama with someone else and shift her ire to them instead. 

Only interact with her at times you absolutely have to with the kids. And learn that your only responses to anything she says should be “yes”, “no” and “I’m sorry you feel that way.”

Then walk away.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah, like other people have said just ignore her. Block her on all social media and let mutual acquaintances know that your not interested in hearing about her.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Is she still with the guy?


----------



## christine29 (Nov 30, 2021)

I admire how you're both working together to deal with a hostile ex. I would suggest that you delegate authority to your husband in this matter. Engaging her will only agitate her further. Hope this helps!


----------

